# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kushtetuta e Kosovës - legalizohen martesat e çifteve homoseksuale

## fisniku-student

Derisa ne tere boten keto gjera ,konsiderohen Skandaloze dhe i japin rendesi te veqant ne diskutime te ndryshme dhe mbahen debate te nxehta se a te lejohen apo te mos lejohen gjera te tilla ,ne *shtetin experimental te kosoves*,keto as qe diskutohen dhe as qe lypset mendimi apo opnioni i popullit se ne lidhje me keto gjera te karakterit madhor ,per vete popullin dhe shoqerin Kosovare...

Te pakta jan ato shtete ne botë te cilat e kan te legalizuar martesen ndermjet personave me gjini te njejtë ,siq jan Homosexualet dhe Lejzbiket...

Ndersa Kosova "shteti jonë" ,e legalizon kete Dukuri Rrenuese per Shoqerin Kosovare dhe behet shteti i pare ne rajon edhe me gjere qe e ndermerr nje hap te tille Skandaloz...

Ju kerkoj Ndjes forumist ,qe nuk e kam ne posedim momentalisht nenet apo ligjin ,si text qe te jua paraqes juve dhe te informoheni me sakt ,mirpo besoj se ju mjafton fakti se ky fakt Skandaloz jeton ne realitet...

Tash te nderuar forumist kerkoj Opinionet e juaja,per kete qeshtje te jashtezakonshme...

Sepse Opinioni im eshte ,thjesht Skandali me i madh ,se sa qe ishte Lufta ne Kosovë,sepse derisa na mbyste Shkau ,Viktimat quheshin Heronjë,ndersa tash e tutje ,viktimat nga kjo dukuri do quhen Plehra...

Te me falni forumist per shprehjen e Nervozes,ne kete rast mirpo ,Besomni Po Turperohem.......

----------


## gatusso

Po kush ishte ai Manjak apo Preverz qe e futi kete.. more e mallkoft Populli...

Haj me dert Haj...ev qe naj paskan marrë Fytyren bre  keta Pisa...

Keshtu eshte kur Te jesh Foshnje(shtet i posaformuar),Kujdestaret (nderkombetaret)lujan me ty si te dojnë...poj skish pas faj Albin Kurti qe thoshte se Pakoja e Ahtisarit nuk duhet te pranohet...

le ta legalizojn edhe Zoofilin dhe PedoFilin se edhe keto i kemi mangu...bree shtet i poshtert

----------


## derjansi

ku ku per ne ca na ka gjet

----------


## Julius

Ike ere derjanso se e kishe ngrit mythen ne tavan per 1 milion euro. 

Ca keni frike heu burra, nuk eshte rraca jone per gjona te tilla. Ne Kosove skane me hanger, jo me te duan t'i bejne qejfin ythes.

----------


## sam1r

Me skandaloze ka qene zgjedhja e Jakupit nqat pozit ku se meriton hiq...po se kena vrejt pom doket, e tash senet pe deshmojn :ngerdheshje: ....

----------


## Baptist

Poshteruese - ja deri ku ka arritur vithlepirja per pushtet. Tani duan edhe ta legalizojne.

----------


## Homza

Kjo eshte e tepert....

----------


## arjeta3

ca komenti te japesh ketu?? aaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!

----------


## Jack Watson

shumë e shpifur...s'kanë vend pedet në shoqërinë shqiptare.

----------


## drague

Po mire more shqipetare keni nje copy nga kushtetuta e Kosoves,apo futja per....................

----------


## sam1r

> Po mire more shqipetare keni nje copy nga kushtetuta e Kosoves,apo futja per....................


Pse mor ti nuk e beson ?
Pak me pare ishte edhe ne lajme ore, se si z.Kupi Krasniqi, ishte kritikuar shume, edhe nga drejtues organizatash te ndryshme nderkombetare me ndikim...
Ai vet ka deklaruar se ky nen ishte me shume i imponuar...por nuk se di se qfar bohet moo...

----------


## drague

> Pse mor ti nuk e beson ?
> Pak me pare ishte edhe ne lajme ore, se si z.Kupi Krasniqi, ishte kritikuar shume, edhe nga drejtues organizatash te ndryshme nderkombetare me ndikim...
> Ai vet ka deklaruar se ky nen ishte me shume i imponuar...por nuk se di se qfar bohet moo...


Po sa ja bani gajlen per dy a tre lenca(Pedera)qe mund te kete kosova.shume shtete te evropes nuk e kishin sot e kane ate ligj.
kesaj i thone germo tare germo.

----------


## tani27

hajde kosova urime .....


oh ckam per tu punuar shokve te mi kosovar neser kur ti takoj ne kafe hahahahahaha

----------


## gatusso

Per gjera te tilla duhet te lypset memdimi apo opnioni i popullit ,apo te organizohet Referendum,per Pro apo Kundra legalizimit...

Se Turp eshte keshtu te verpohet pa u diksutuar asnjeher nje gje e tille me parë...

Ndersa sa per reklame organizoheshin diskutime publike rreth kushtetutes ,ndersa kjo ishte kan vetem taktik Politike ,se kinse po zbatohen elemente demokratike ppffff..

Raste te tilla gjithmon kan zgjuar polemika te ashperta ne botë...Ne spanje derisa u legalizua ky ligj e tere bota i kishte syt kah spanja se qfar vendimi do merrë,sepse konsiderohej vendim kontraverz...

Por kam pershtypjen se Faktori Nderkombetare deshiron qe Kosoven ta shendrroj ne Shtet Absolut Ateist,vetem logjikojeni pak kete qe do ta nenvizoj *Kosova nuk ka Fe Zyrtare*(Pakoja Ahtisarit)...mendoj se ky fakt eshte nje formulë e madhe ,nese deshiron dikush te kuptoj me shumë...

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kosova Shteti Experimantal I Nderkombetareve*

Realisht Kosova nga Opinioni Nderkombetar konsiderohet si Produkt Artificial te cilen e krijuan Amerika dhe Aleatet e saj,d.m.th Kosova Nuk eshte Vend i cili U pavarsua dhe u formua si shtet si e gjithë shtetet boterore apo me mire te them formimi i kosoves si shtet nuk eshte Natyral,por Artificial... 

Konsiderohet se Nderkombetaret e krijuan kete shtetë,dhe meritat i takojn ketyre subjekteve dhe disi kete e vlersojn si pjesemarres ne Pronesi apo me mire te themë si Aksionar ne kosovë,dhe keshtu si aksionar ne kosovë ,iu ipet e drejta qe te bejne experimente me problemet dhe interesat e Kosoves,apo te manipulojn me Ide promovuese dhe ti Promovojn ketu ne kosovë...

*Populli i kosoves Objekt Studimi* 

Nese eshte dikush qe mund te konsiderohet si Viktimë Clasike ,ateher eshte Populli i Kosoves ,konkretisht Shqiptaret..
Nderkombetaret per ti realizu Idet e tyre (qe konsiderohen Utopike te implementohen ne vendet e tyre) marrin Popullin e Kosoves dhe *Shtetin e tyre Aksionar* ,Kosoven  dhe bejne experimente me Ndjenjat dhe Moralin e popullit te kosoves,duke Promovuar Ide te qmendura te cilat ne asnje shtetë te botes nuk jan te realizuara ...
Shembull Unik mund te paraqesim disa te drejta dhe previlegje ndaj Komuniteteve JoShqiptare,te cilat te drejta askund ne botë nuk ezistojn dhe as qe do te existojn ,duke perfshire edhe ato shtete me traditë demokratike te lasht siq jan Amerika dhe disa shtete tjera Perendimore,ajo qe e verteton se Populli i Kosoves eshte Objekt Studimi Diskriminues nga Nderkombetaret eshte fakti se Relacioni Etnik ne Kosove nuk eshte aspak ne proporcion,sepse mbi 90 % jan Shqiptar ,ndersa Komunitete tjera jan me pak se 10 %,ndersa Komunitetet tjera ,sidomos Serbet gezojn Status te priveligjuar dhe Status Exterritorial,ndersa Shqiptaret qdo here e me shume largohen nga Autenciteti qe e kan ndaj vendit te tyre me shekuj,duke filluar me thyerjen e ndjenjave ,prej Flamurit Diskriminues e deri tek Himni Hip Hop  apo Rap qe propozohet dhe do jetë ne realitet...

Tash per tu pasqyruar Kulminacioni arbitrar ndaj Popullit shqiptar te Kosoves,Aksionaret e ketij Shteti bejne experimnete me Kulturen dhe Menatlitetin e Popullit duke Instaluar mekanizma qrrenjues ,per ta shkaterruar Kulturen e Pasur te Popullit shqiptar ,me Semundje Patologjike Sexuale ,dhe duke e imponuar si diqka Nacionale ne Popull...

Ndoshta Nderkombetaret Mendojn se Ne shqiptaret duhet te Kultivojm kete Kulture ,ne menyre qe te integrohemi me leht ne arenen dhe kulturen evropjane...Madje duke dhene shembuj Praktik ne Kosove duke Transportuar Hemosexual nga e gjithe Bota ne Misionin e KFORit...

Disa Informataa sekrete qe i kam ,ne lidhje me Situaten ne Kampin Amerikan te BoondStellit,thuhet se me te madhe kultivohet Mardhenja Sexuale ndermjet Ushtareve me gjini te njejtë...njejte eshte ne Kampet Policore te UNMIKut ...

Nderkombetaret realisht po e tregojn Fytyren e vertet te Aksionareve ,te cilet per shkak te aksioneve qe kan ne Kosove ,kan te drejt qfar te dojnë te bejne ...

Ps: Ju pershendes forumist per mendimet dhe gjykimet e drejta ne kete rast,dhe ndaj kesaj qeshtje jo te rendomtë...

----------


## geezer

*hahhaha HAHAHHA u tranu qeveria e THAQIT*

----------


## DAJO

Nese eshte i vertete ky fakt, do te jete bere vetem per te shtuar turizmin . 
Psh greket do ta presin me shume interes tregun e ri te Kosoves.....
Anglia, Hollanda SHBA -ja (disa shtete) dhe Kosova udheheqin njerezimin . 
E degjuam edhe kete... !?!? $

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Hajt Bithe, te forta paci!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

.......................

----------


## Dita

Fisnik,

na jep nje link per ta lexuar direkt kushtetuten e Kosoves e meqe e ke lexuar me vemendje, ku pikerisht brenda saj shkruhet ajo cka permend ti.

Dajo, ai argumenti i turizmit  :ngerdheshje:   :pa dhembe:  
Po pate nge kerko tek forumi i letersise nje teme me titullin "Ylberet". Para pese vjetesh, kur martesa mes gjininjejteve po diskutohej te futej me ligj ne Shqiperi, eshte shkruar tek ajo teme per here te pare per argumentin e turizmit. Ekonomist je?

----------

